# Lounge wallpaper ideas



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry, no. Just stay away from vinyl or foil facings unless your wall make-up warrants the additional vapor barrier there.

Gary


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

It is rather hard to help without seeing some photos, a floorplan and knowing a bit more about the home and space. It is kind of hard to make a period room work without it looking like a stage set. 

The roaring 20s were a rather flamboyant time and there were lots of frilly and festive things around. 

There were a lot of beautiful art deco type wallpaper patterns in the 20s but they were pricey even then. Perhaps they are cheaper if in reproduction. You can also have your own wallpaper printed these days. From my experience the nicer and more authentic wallpapers are coming out of Europe these days but I don't get asked to bid on papering rooms much these days. Too bad because nice wallpaper, properly applied, can really make a home special. Good luck.


----------



## asm88 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a ganders and now thinking of doing a feature wall while painting the rest, I am a big fan of the vintage look so was thinking of getting something similar to this Vintage World Map feature wallpaper because I would like my living room to have that library or source of knowledge feel to it, has anyone got any other ideas that would enhance this project? Thanks


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi asm88, it really depends on your style, whether you want something that stands out or blending in the background but gives you some textures on the wall.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.hannahstreasures.com/servlet/Categories?category=1930's+Vintage+Wallpaper


----------



## Aaronjohn (Jan 6, 2012)

Your walls must be prepared to receive wallcovering. Properly prepared walls are the foundation for a good job. Most walls need some prep - even those in new homes. The time you spend preparing the surface will make the hanging of the wallpaper easier and will ensure more satisfactory and long lasting results.


----------



## asm88 (Jan 6, 2012)

Cheers for all the advice ideas I have been looking at this vintage world map wall paper, what do people think?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

markwright247 said:


> Do you have any pictures of your space? I recently redecorated my living room with fine wallpaper to give it a more elegant look. If your looking for the 1920's feel, I would look into soft patterns with more neutral tones.


After 3 months, it is most likely done.:whistling2:


----------

